# My friends, come here to congratulate our Thomas Tompion!!!



## mimi2

Dear Thomas Tompion.
I am very glad to notice that you have reached 4001 posts. 
Every post is your love for languages. Your love for us with the hope that we will get over all our obstacles when learning English.
Like other members in the EO forum, we would like to give you our love, gratitude and all the best for you.
*Congratulations to your beautiful 4001 posts*.
Mimi.


----------



## nichec

My beloved TT, 

It may be hard to believe, but I don't easily call people "my beloved.....".

I suppose you have known me well enough to know what I would like to say to you on this special occasion.

We like to make fun of each other, but I cherish you more than you can ever imagine/understand.

Thank you, TT, 4000 times 

The gentleman who told me he's honored to be as ignorant as I am will always remain a gentleman in my heart.

Remember how we met? The "color" thread? 

All my best wishes, TT, because you are who you are.


----------



## dn88

Your every post is soaked with wisdom, knowledge, consideration, patience, wit........ (there would be a full list, but I don't know the right words to express what my mind is actually telling me........).

So I will just say:

Thank you, thank you, thank you........

And let me applaud your 4,001 splendid posts.
*
 MY SINCERE CONGRATULATIONS, DEAR THOMAS TOMPION!!!*


----------



## AngelEyes

*CONGRATULATIONS, THOMAS*

*You are, you know.*
*A true English Gentleman.*
*Every personal dealing I've had with you*
*highlights your kindness,*
*gentleness,*
*and excellent mind.*
*I also appreciate your*
*quiet sense of humor.*
*It solicits not so much a belly-laugh,*
*but a very enjoyable*
*giggle.*
*I'm glad you are a member here.*


*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Trisia

Oh, no! How'd I miss that?

Dear Mr. Thomas Tompion (as you can see, in honour of your postiversary, I even wrote your complete screen name). I offer you my heart-felt congratulations: you're an excellent... a really neat/wicked awesome (sorry, I'm not capable of writing a serious post, though I did try) member of this community and... and... just don't make us miss you again.

Posts such as yours make the forum a great read.
Happy Postiversary, *T**T*, and many happy returns of the thread.


----------



## cheshire

Thomas Tompion,　we can't do without you, literally!
As Mimi wrote, learning English is a hard obstacle for us. You're a great, great help in getting over that obstacle. 
Your presence makes a big difference. I like you more than anyone on Internet.


----------



## nichec

cheshire said:


> Thomas Tompion,　we can't do without you, literally!
> As Mimi wrote, learning English is a hard obstacle for us. You're a great, great help in getting over that obstacle.
> Your presence makes a big difference. I like you more than anyone on Internet.


 
Say, Cheshire, do you mean you like TT more than you like all other members like us, or do you mean your affection for TT is deeper than our affection for him?

Do tell, because if it's the second case, then you'd better be prepared


----------



## cheshire

I meant the former, but it's going to be a problem either way!


----------



## nichec

cheshire said:


> I meant the former, but it's going to be a problem either way!


 
I see 

I promised TT I would make a fuss on his 4000, and this is the fuss, you are just the collateral damage 

But I bet you are happy to be his collateral damage, since you like him so much


----------



## bibliolept

My dear Mr. Thompion:

Your accuracy, precision, and timeliness do your namesake credit, your answers carefully crafted and skillfully balanced. I hope to continue reading your contributions to the forum as regularly as clockwork.

Cheers (and three cheers!)
bibliolept


----------



## kenny4528

I have always learnt a lot from your posts since you turned up in EO forum, and no doubt you're one of many respected forum colleagues I admire.



Best Regards, 

Kenny


----------



## Moon Palace

It would be utterly ungrateful of me not to remember how helpful your posts have been to me. I warmly thank you and congratulate you for your posts, Thomas Tompion.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

You are all extremely kind.  I feel you have given me more than I can possibly have contributed in return.  It's people like you who make the forum such fun and such a wonderful place to learn.


----------

